# Seven forum members take a stab at scoring same film clip...



## christianb (Mar 11, 2005)

...Why? who knows... but I think we all had some fun with it.


in no particular order....

Evan Gamble
http://evangamble.com/music/Day_After.mov

rjames 
http://www.digitmusic.net/video/DayAfterSm.mov

Frederick 
http://www.vi-control.net/movies/DayAfterTomorrowFred.mov (http://www.vi-control.net/movies/DayAft ... owFred.mov)

lux
http://www.archisounds.com/Day_After_Tomorrow_Luca.mp4

christianb 
http://novuscom.com/~bocher/Clip-5.mov

Ivanp
http://www.archisounds.com/Day_After_Tomorrow_Ivan.mp4

Pablo
http://www.vi-control.net/movies/DayAfterTomorrowPablo.mov (http://www.vi-control.net/movies/DayAft ... wPablo.mov) 


There may actually be one or two more forthcoming by some folks who didnt get enough notice...


from christianb...

After having made some good friends here, who have become regular daily contacts at AIM, I thought it might be fun for several of us to take a stab at the same film cue. See how a handful of different composers (and in my case, I use that term loosely  ) would approach the same material. While in no way a "competition", a good and healthy competitive spirit kept us all on our toes to try and do the best we could. I think everyone came up with some valid work and and I certainly found moments in each that I would have nicked for my own.
I hope you all find this as interesting as we did. And maybe next clip will draw a few more of you into the fray.

from Evan Gamble...

?Had a blast composing this cue, and like to thank christianb for giving me the chance. Can?t wait to do another!?

from Frederick....

"This was a cool exercise. It was great seeing everyone else's take of the scene and their approach. Its a good learning experience which I would recommend to anyone. The cool thing is that all the composers are also great guys so the spirit of learning overshadowed any sense of competition - just enough to keep us all on our toes compositionally."

From Ivanp.....

This came as a very nice surprise from Christian and Luca... I think it is really great that we can all come with our visions and have the opportunity of seeing and hearing each others and more important, having a good feedback on the things to improve... It was a perfect situation to see a lot of talented people having fun, and it could be an almost perfect working situation too... if it could pay the bills  Which one is next  ?

from RJames....

Ron is on the lam from the Federal Government and could be reached for comment

from Lux...

Luca is in hiding from Italian authorities for selling counterfeit marinara and also could not be reached

from Pablo...

"Just finished mine. EWQLSO Gold, DIVA and SAM Military Snares in the making. It's more of a Zimmerish cue, just so you can see diffeent possibilities fro scoring the same scene. Hopefully will be up soon! I really enoyed these cues. All of them."


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 11, 2005)

So was this a scene in The Day After Tomorrow that didn't have any score to it originally? I think I liked Lux's the best.


----------



## christianb (Mar 11, 2005)

hey choc...
on the dvd it is presented as a bonus feature... six versions with separate elements, so you can see how the mix was made. There is only music in the first 30 secs or so and again at the very end. In the commentary they actually discuss the fact that Kloser had scored the whole scene then it was decided to let the sfx do the talkin


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmm I rented the movie but didn't notice that.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 11, 2005)

I downloaded them all ! Now i gotta get Quicktime running properly to see them , too many codecs have stuffed up my computer video wise .
The one i was able to see was wonderful work


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 12, 2005)

These cues were very very cool.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 12, 2005)

Great job guys - I loved Christian's and Luca's best but everybody did good.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 13, 2005)

Just finished mine. EWQLSO Gold, DIVA and SAM Military Snares in the making. It's more of a Zimmerish cue, just so you can see diffeent possibilities fro scoring the same scene. Hopefully will be up soon!

I really enoyed these cues. All of them. I was hearing alot of EIS, am I wrong? The one I really enjoyed the most was Freds, but again, they all were excellent.

I had a friend listen to all of them. He told me "If you told me those were the original score to the movie, I would believe it". So great job everyone!

We ought to do this more often. I have some footage from another blockbuster if anybody's interested. They are deleted scenes, but it would offer a more sweet, romantic type music to be composed....

Pablo


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 13, 2005)

Here Pablo - I went ahead and combined the mp3 with the video format we're using and decided to host it:

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/movies/DayAfterTomorrowPablo.mov (http://www.sanctusangelis.com/movies/Da ... wPablo.mov)

Nice work!


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 13, 2005)

Thnx Fred. I really appreciate it!

My comments while scoring:

This cue was written in about 6 hours and then some 2 hours to mix. When I saw the scene for the first time I wondered why it wasn't scored in the movie. Ater watching it (again) you come to realize that probably it just wasn't meant to be, so knowing this, it truly does represent a challenge! There are so many things going on that you don't want your music to take away from the scene, yet you want to enhance it. So my approach was to carry a dramatic type music, powerful yet a bit sad and slow, so that I could let the effects and dialogue give the overall rhythm and get the hits in the right place. I know dramatic works well against very sad moments or violent, or even disastrous. I tried to accomplish that. Now, I do not know if I have done that, but that was my idea. Just so you know when your asking yourself "What was he thinking of?" :shock: :D 

I must thank all the guys for letting me in on this one. It was a blast and like I said a challenge, considering I needed to get it out quick. Hope there are many more to come and that more of the FORUM can join in!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 13, 2005)

Great idea and execution. Fred and CB and all who participated (I know i didn't..:() thanks for helping to make this a community.


----------



## fictionmusic (Mar 13, 2005)

Excellent work lads!

I enjoyed them all and thought they all were very effective. My favorites were Ivan's and Pablo's, both of whom took a more gentle approach to the scene. I thought the Soprano voice in Pablo's was effective except at 41 secs as it seemed to fight with the dialog a bit. The synth sounds in Ivan's (at 1:11) seemed to be out of context, but in either case these are very minor details.

I liked Fred's a lot too, and it was an excellent example of the different approach composer's can take to a scene. I thought, however, that it would take very judicious balancing with the FX, as my experience has always been the FX get priority (especially helicopters) and Fred's score was a bit too busy for the FX to play at the volume I fear they would be put. I think that was why the scene wasn't scored in the first place.

I do lot's of scores for The Department of National Defence, and I have often watched in dismay as the mixer (who usually does the fx) buries the music under the sounds of military machinery. I think they have such a huge jobs recreating (with anal accuracy) the various helicopters et al, that they don't want the music to mask the hours of work they have done. Just a cynical observation.

At any rate, all the cues were top-notch and I would easily have believed they any of them were the original score. Any director would be happy to get one of you lads to score their piece.

So....next time let's get more people in on this, I would love a chance to do it too!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 13, 2005)

Great job Pablo, its good to hear a different approach, its these moments in movies when all the sounds effects get cut out and the music takes over that gets to me the most! If you want to send me that Clip you were referring to, I'd love to score a romantic scene! :D


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys for the comments, I will look into removing that soprano at 41, you were right. Now I look at everybody here as the director :D . We need to get everybody involved! This was fun and it forces you to write quick!

I'v got some scenes from a movie, no editing, they were deleted. So they are not edited. I have one that's about 8 megs

Pablo


----------



## Lex (Mar 13, 2005)

What a great idea! This was super fun...

more more..

aLex


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes this was fun. I think you guys should do it again and with a different type of scene.


----------



## handz (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey guys, that was great idea!!! 
I like Evans and Lux?s best! Great work.
But all are good works and they could be in movie whit no doubt. 
Special Award goes to Luca - because his video is half in size than others


----------



## rJames (Mar 14, 2005)

I heard some very nice parts in Evan's and Christian's too.

Very cool to hear a bunch of different takes on the soundtrack. Also unspoken...if you take the tack that there is a lot of emotional energy built up from the previous scene (like the English royal family will perish if these copters don't get through in time) then Frederick's takes the cake. You immediately feel the awesome nature of the task in his mockup.

Anybody up for part two of this exercise? How about posting just the music. 

I'd love to see how they sound from the soundtrack album.

http://www.digitmusic.net/music/DayAfterTomorrowMusic.mp3


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 14, 2005)

Here is my "music only" track...please excuse where EWQL gold farts here and there...for some reason when I mixed it down the release trails tooted and I'm a little too lazy to go back and fix that for this :wink: 

http://www.evangamble.com/music/Day_After_musiconly.mp3 (www.evangamble.com/music/Day_After_musiconly.mp3)


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 14, 2005)

What's the deal with QLSO's release trails? I just ran into a situation where two short "mystery notes" sounded at the release of held strings, but only when the harp was also active. Strings solo, no problem. Harp solo, no problem. Strings and harp, the mystery notes (perhaps full-volume release trails) appeared. I ended up thinning out notes presuming a polyphony glitch, and the problem went away. Anyone have more details on this effect?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey composerdude..I did some digging and found that there are MANY people experiencing this glitch..so far no solution at northernsounds. Here's the link if you want to check it out. Tell me if you find out any more info.

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31293 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=31293)


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link Evan!

Evan, I'll let you know if I can recreate the example from my sequence safeties and get any more info on how it behaves.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 15, 2005)

ComposerDude said:


> Thanks for the link Evan!
> 
> Evan, I'll let you know if I can recreate the example from my sequence safeties and get any more info on how it behaves.



No problem  and Thanks 8)


----------

